# AuSable near Oscoda and Thunder bay river near Alpena...



## yonderfishin (Oct 18, 2008)

I may be visiting the area towards the end of this month ( May ) and I am wondering what trout species will be catchable in the rivers at that time. I am originally from the Oscoda area but have been away from it except for short visits , for a very long time. Id like to try my new steelhead rod out when I am up there but I dont know if they will be in the rivers still in that area. I am currently living in Ohio and the steelhead fishing is pretty much over in steelhead alley except for the occasional lucky catch. If steelhead are done up there as well are there still some rainbows or browns that can be taken in the Au Sable and Thunder bay ? Is there any other species of fish I should look into around that time ? Thanks


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Don't fish trout much. On the AuSable at the mouth it should be good for walleye,bass,sheephead and catfish. Drift fish crawlers with a boat or under a bobber from the south wall.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I have not made it up there is a couple years, but on the past have caught a few Steelies hanging around Memorial Day weekend. The Smallmouth Bass will be also be active in the river and the Walleye around the mouth.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Unfortunately, how early spring was, steelhead will be slim pickin's by then this year. On a normal spring there's enough to fish around the last 2 weeks of May, **** I've even seen good numbers and some bullet fresh fish before at that time. The run used to ALWAYS stretch well into June, but the last few years has struggled to make late May. 

I'll be up on May 21-22, and will be fishing smallies and walleye, though I'm sure I'll see a steelhead or two.....


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If there are Steelhead in the river at that time (Ausable), you will find them in the major bedding area a few 100 yards down from the dam, which is best fished from the north side. This is not any kind of secret spot, and is an easy hike from the Rea Road access. It can be fished from the south shore, but not nearly as effectively. There are other places where the fish typically bed - gravelly areas. The spawned-out hens will hold in fast runs, while they recover from spawning, and will often bite very well, and give you 1 or 2 great runs before coming in peacefully. Droppies are fun to catch in late spring. The run last fall was dismal, at best, and there was a fairly small window of decent run this spring, from what I experienced and heard about. Still, that just makes for fewer fishermen, and there will probably be some fish around.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> If there are Steelhead in the river at that time (Ausable), you will find them in the major bedding area a few 100 yards down from the dam, which is best fished from the north side. This is not any kind of secret spot, and is an easy hike from the Rea Road access. It can be fished from the south shore, but not nearly as effectively. There are other places where the fish typically bed - gravelly areas. The spawned-out hens will hold in fast runs, while they recover from spawning, and will often bite very well, and give you 1 or 2 great runs before coming in peacefully. Droppies are fun to catch in late spring.


That spot is probably my favorite late season area. I've did well on db's there-chokers, crawls or spoons. One morning in early June about 5 years ago, I was swinging a cleo just down from the end of the rail, and had a droppie coming flying across the river, chase and then SLAM my spoon at my feet! She ended up coming off, but man was that **** crazy! I can think of a few good areas to target for spent fish.


----------



## yonderfishin (Oct 18, 2008)

Cool , thanks for the info. If I make it up there I will enjoy the river a little more now that I have a better understanding of it.


----------

